# Where to post stories?



## Harbinger (Jul 6, 2013)

So i got enough to post for a read now, im not sure where or how to post it though. Whats the most reccomended way?
Do people like downloading the word document from FA or would they rather have it posted on the FA page?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Downloading the word document is like 10 seconds extra effort, so I usually prefer to read it on the FA page, additionally because if I get half way through a story and then go 'blergh this stuff isn't what I thought it would be' I have to delete it from my download history in case someone else decides to read it. 

It will make hardly any difference anyway in my view.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah alright ta, so upload the word doc, but post it as the description then?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ah alright ta, so upload the word doc, but post it as the description then?


_I think_ if you upload it as a .txt it'll actually show up in the proper (not description) place.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> _I think_ if you upload it as a .txt it'll actually show up in the proper (not description) place.



It does.  Just beware of things like 'smart quotes' that Microsoft likes to stick in.  They'll show up as boxes with question marks in them.
FA also accepts BBCode formatting if you want to do .txt with bolds and italics and such.  It's really not the ideal site to post writing, honestly.


----------

